# Dont Drink Dont Smoke



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*old post, del.*

.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't do either already :yes
But I think I will feel even better if I can improve my diet, eat more fruit and vegetables and cut out some sugar..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I am trying my best to give up smoking. I was tempted at first to buy cigarettes but then I chose not to. Every time I would be smoking a cigarettes, I would all of a sudden fall into depression and be angry at myself and sad that I am harming my own body and I know if any of my loved ones caught me, they would be very disappointed in me. I don't see anything wrong with alcohol though, but that's because I drink it in moderation and don't have it all the time. I have self control whenver it comes to alcohol.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I never smoked and the last time I drank was at a social weeks ago.

But I need to eat healthier...


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Im currently trying to do the not drink part. I dont smoke cigs. 

My body has lots of toxins. It would probably take a good year of no drugs at all to purge it. Im gonna try and quit alcohol, prozac, and tv and work on the rest after that.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't drink or smoke.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Good advice. I think it really helps. I hope people that want to quit are able to... you can do it!

I would like to give up sugar (added sugars, not natural such as in fruits). I don't think it'll ever fully happen, but I need to cut out more. My diet is OK other than enjoying too many sweets...


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Fima (Mar 17, 2012)

no Added sugar, no artificial flavors, no drinking and no smoking,
smoking and drinking just puts you in addiction/depresion and make you dumb, **** those stuff,
after I discovered the LSD, it wasn't a problem giving up all those stuff


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't drink or smoke never have, never will. I do not understand how some people can, it's so harmful to your body and those around you. I could eat better, but then again I eat better now than I did 5 years ago. I don't mind fat free, sugar free stuff. Whole grain, wheat... all that's good. Love fruit, and even like a few veggies, if they're cooked a certain way. I could be healthier but I'm still very very slim and small so not too concerned yet. But I try off and on. But to give up my sweets... never gonna happen, I love cookies too much.


----------

